# Gide for Installing DCC Ditchlights on Modern Locomotives



## ntrainlover (Nov 19, 2007)

*Guide for Installing DCC Ditchlights on Modern Locomotives*

*Guide for Installing DCC Ditchlights on Modern Locomotives *

By: Ntrainlover
There have been requests on multiple sites on how to install ditchlights because most modern locos that travel over 20 are required to have them.
This makes it a major detail on all model railroads. The problem is most manufactures do not have installed working ditchlights. That is why this guide has been created.

First things first, Make sure you have all proper and nessesary equipment to do this. You will be needing Details west ditchlight housings, 1/16" drill bit and some 1.2mm 1.5 volt Incandesant lamps by Miniatronics. Also remember to get resistors to avoid melting plastic and blowing the light out.

Second Drill a hole for the lens and drill up from the bottom of the casting to the lens hole you drilled. Be carefull not to blow the back of the casting out. Good job the first hard part is out of the way. Next Find the position on the anticlimber for the ditchlight. drill a hole down into the anticlimber being careful not to go all the way through. Then go drill from inside the shell out into the anticlimber, being careful not to overshoot the other hole you drilled screwing up the front and bottom of the piolot. Then run the wires from your lights down and through the anticlimber into the shell. Insert the lens into the drilled out, painted casting and glue it down overtop of the lamp on the Piolot over the holes. Then All you have to do is wire it.


----------

